# Why do I even like my VW



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

So today I drove from work, and noticed that my shocks are getting bad. I started thinking what all I have done on this car to keep it running, what I still need to do, and is upcoming. After a little over 100K, I wondered why I even liked this car. In Europe the German brands are considered premium, and quality is the best of European brands, but here in the U.S. I start wondering.

I bought the VW because I was used to that quality, but my old Dodge that has triple! the mileage on the odometer without an engine change still runs.

It is this forum and the people (particular those in the 2.5L section) that keeps me working on my VW, because at the end of the day I really like my VW, but quality has gone down, and VWOA should somehow see that.

Up to the next fix; shocks, switch swaps (black touch is coming off), and headlight swap.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I dont know I have been pretty pleased with the reliability and quality of my base rabbit. Havent put anything into other than regular maintenance and aftermarket parts and the aftermarket parts are the only thing that have given me any headaches. 
Btw I got 64k on it.
Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have about 57k on mines and its been great. No headaches with it at all. If you don't make any aftermarket changes and stick with oem you can't go wrong. What would make you think your shocks are going bad? Did you test them? or is the ride different? 
Also one thing to keep in mind, cars are not built like they use to. Car manufacturers are not going to build a car that last forever. If they do then people won't be buying new cars.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i got mine with 10 miles









as of today i have ~88.300 miles... i really havent had any issues, other than those created by me.

thats why i love my VW.
For comparison, my brother bought his Jeep compass 1 day after i bought my jetta... he goes to the mechanic (dealer) EVERY month since he crossed 70.
he has replaced the radiator, alternator, cooling system, injectors, etc.
he ALWAYS has issues.

and in your case chaging the engine is an eccentric thing.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Maybe the fact it is one of the first MKV Jettas might have something to do with it.......Mine is actually a 2005.


----------



## endicott (Nov 6, 2002)

if you are talking 100k on the original shocks/struts that's seems like a decent run. 

Mine were making hissing sounds and felt like I was on a boat at 75k.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

alwaysdutch said:


> Maybe the fact it is one of the first MKV Jettas might have something to do with it.......Mine is actually a 2005.


I would say that is likely why, first year or to of any new car is bound to have more issues.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Beside couple of injectors going bad, and an electrical fan switch the first night I bought the car, no problem at 78k. 
Love my car. It's big, spacious, and most importantly is comfortable; especially in long drives. Plus, I can overhaul big long packages, and it fits with no issues.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a really early Jetta (April 05 build, called an 06). It has been pretty problem free for the most part. Driver door electrical connection problem, trunk latch that won't hold closed on the cold, and throttle body malfunction. I too have peeling black switches but I see that as more of a problem of age and use than poor design. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mkv90 (Mar 25, 2011)

i got ~95k on mine and so far i had no real issues, other than the small fan stoped working, but i was able to fix that (thanks to the VW community). My shocks are bad but thats because of having h&r race springs on for about a year or so im surprised they last this long. The car is a 2005.5 2.5L.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I am at 173,000Kms and have done nothing but routine maintenance. 

It has not seen the inside of a dealership since it had 5,200 kms on it. :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

mk5/6 is a very solid car, and teh 2.5L is a good solid reliable motor. light years ahead of the mk4 1.8T and body...

dodge? ugh. 

chrysler and fords are the worse quaility on earth.....worse things to work on too.


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

_Some _of the VWs sold in the US are "made for the US market" which unfortunately means 'cheap'. The Jetta is one of the worst offenders unfortunately. This doesn't apply to all the cars, for example the Golf is as well made for the US market as the European market. If you compare the inside of a 2011 Golf to a 2011 Jetta, there is a difference.

It's not just VW who are guilty of this. Compare a 2005 Ford Focus from the US with one build for the UK market, and you'll see a huge difference. To Ford's credit, they changed this policy in 2011 and the Focus sold in the US now is a pretty decent car.

Why this should mean an equally affordable car, your Dodge, should last longer, I don't know - but it seems as though the compact and smaller car market in the US is synonymous with more affordable cars. In Europe, where small cars are preferred, the compromise on quality is not as severe.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Zoolook_ said:


> _Some _of the VWs sold in the US are "made for the US market" which unfortunately means 'cheap'. The Jetta is one of the worst offenders unfortunately. This doesn't apply to all the cars, for example the Golf is as well made for the US market as the European market. If you compare the inside of a 2011 Golf to a 2011 Jetta, there is a difference.
> 
> It's not just VW who are guilty of this. Compare a 2005 Ford Focus from the US with one build for the UK market, and you'll see a huge difference. To Ford's credit, they changed this policy in 2011 and the Focus sold in the US now is a pretty decent car.
> 
> Why this should mean an equally affordable car, your Dodge, should last longer, I don't know - but it seems as though the compact and smaller car market in the US is synonymous with more affordable cars. In Europe, where small cars are preferred, the compromise on quality is not as severe.


This is true. It's not even just North America, US and Canada get different models. The US GTI is much much cheaper base than a Canadian one, but ours come with a number of additional options that the US market must pay for. Furthermore, Mk4s were still sold for a number of years after they were "discontinued" as the City Golf/Jetta, these were bare bones VWs with crank windows, no power anything, etc that started around $14k.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Interesting to see how many people actually responded, but one thing came clear out of this so far, which I can imagine; the market.

Durability and market place in Europe is much higher than in the U.S. although the market here is growing. I guess I just didn't expect peeling buttons, rattling timing chains, popping shocks and malfunctioning cat converters after 100K.

Yes, I also have an inherited dodge....LOL. It had its issues but has triple the miles on it.

I like my Jetta, just didn't expect those kind of issues.....that's all.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## thelatinist (May 27, 2010)

I've had my Rabbit for 6 years and 84k miles with virtually no issues. I've replaced the rear brakes and had two sets of wheel bearings replaced, but that's it.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Avg lifespan of shocks/struts is usually around 80k. Anything above that is a bonus in my book. I'm at 104k and the car could use some new suspension bits to tighten her back up to the factory fresh feel, but I wouldn't say the car is of low quality because of that. :screwy:


----------

